# Bendix Model J Four Place Helicopter circa 1946



## jzichek (Oct 19, 2011)

Check out this article on the Bendix Model J Four Place Helicopter:







This co-axial, counter-rotating type helicopter was proposed to the US Navy Bureau of Aeronautics in 1946, which elected to pass on the design. The image gallery reproduces the original proposal document and features numerous rare, high resolution photos of the Model J under construction. Also a featured are two photos of the single place Bendix Model K. Worth checking out if you are a fan of rare helicopter designs!

-Jared


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2011)

I always though that one looked pretty cool!


----------



## A4K (Oct 24, 2011)

The early version looks just like a stripped down Kolibri, no doubt strongly influenced by that design.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2011)

"Due to poor sales and lack of capital, Bendix helicopter went out of business in September 1949. Its assets were auctioned off for $4,100 to Gyrodyne, lnc., which continued development of the Model J as the GCA Model 2." 

From Bendix Model J Four Place Helicopter (1946) » RetroMechanix.com

"The Gyrodyne Company of America was established by Peter J. Papadakos in 1946. Gyrodyne acquired rights to the five-seat Helicopters Inc. (Bendix) Model J and developed this as the Gyrodyne GCA-2 (N74101). The GCA-2, an all-metal helicopter, had a coaxial twin rotor layout, with a five-seat cabin and a rounded fuselage with twin fins. It was subsequently modified to become the GCA-2A "Helidyne", with twin 100hp Continental auxiliary engines mounted externally on strutted outriggers to give additional forward speed. It flew in this form on 30 November 1949. A further GCA-2C (N6594K) was built but later abandoned."

From Gyrodyne GCA-2 helicopter - development history, photos, technical data

Gyrodyne Model 2C 

From Gyrodyne Model 2C - The Cradle of Aviation Museum

I remember long ago when, as a volunteer at the Cradle of Aviation Museum here on Long Island, New York, this odd-beast first arrived. I had never heard of it before, much less actually seen one, and couldn't even fathom how the flatbed of parts even went together! I thought surely that something must be missing! It was that weird! 

Anyway, it makes for a great exhibit. Check out the museum if you ever get a chance... It's really top-notch.


----------

